# soo i've been researching magnesium oil.



## xtina (Jan 3, 2010)

supposedly it has a higher absorption rate than supplements. instead of ingesting it, you spray/rub it onto your skin and/or soak your feet in it.
has anyone here benefited from this, and if so, could i find it in a local health store for a decent price rather than ordering it online? thank you


----------



## xtina (Jan 3, 2010)

...or not.


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

I haven't tried it, but sprays/liquids/etc are usually more easily absorbed than pill form, so it may be worth a try.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

xtina said:


> supposedly it has a higher absorption rate than supplements. instead of ingesting it, you spray/rub it onto your skin and/or soak your feet in it.
> has anyone here benefited from this, and if so, could i find it in a local health store for a decent price rather than ordering it online? thank you


We sell it at my work for a decent price, so you probably could. I haven't tried it, but I've used epsom salts (mag sulphate) with good results.


----------



## xtina (Jan 3, 2010)

^where do you work, pita?


----------



## riptie (Mar 22, 2010)

mag supps are really hard to digest..mmmmmmmm... lol, i cut my mag down to a lower amount and only take it every other day. if your a chick and like to take baths you could use epsom salts, i found a quart at my dollar tree store, so its really cheap compared to mag oil. epsom salt is mostly sulfur and thats helpful as well. so good luck with your mag oil. if you decide to buy pills then buy mag gluconate.


----------



## xtina (Jan 3, 2010)

thank yoooou


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

xtina said:


> ^where do you work, pita?


A small health food store. We don't have a huge range of supplements, so I figure that any decently stocked place would have it.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I read somewhere that almonds are a good natural source of magnesium, I have a half kilo bag sitting in my pasenger seat. I call him magnalmond.


----------



## Barbapapa (Mar 5, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TRANSDERMAL-M...auty_Vitamins_Supplements?hash=item41483063ee

i don't know if i should buy this... does anyone has any experience? i currently take 3g of magnesium citrate daily and i don't feel any difference


----------

